# Klick-Diebstahl auf Facebook breitet sich aus



## Newsfeed (14 März 2011)

In Facebook tauchen immer mehr Seiten auf, die sich ihre scheinbare Beliebtheit erschleichen. Wer auf solchen Trickseiten etwa auf den Abspielknopf eines Videos klickt, empfiehlt es automatisch an all seine Freunde weiter.

Weiterlesen...


----------

